# where to insure my car cheap ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

trying to get a quote on a car a 2.0 rover 25 diesel and im finding it hard to find a cheap quote 

im 20 
been driving for 1 and a half years 
0 ncd
one claim for running into the back of a car last year 

anywhere i can check for a quote under 2k ???

any advice would be great 

thanks.


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

comparision sites are the best bet, but with 0ncd and 1 fault claim its not going to be cheap.


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

nokia said:


> http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/


Thanks for the recommendation, it is genuinely appreciated, unfortunately though, for our car club scheme we'd need the customer to have a full 2 years driving experience and at least a year claim free.

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv found me and all my mates that admiral are cheapest, at 20 i insured my mk2 fabia vrs for £650, then renewal for £540 at 21, now i have octavia i pay £720, which i think is very good for age however i think postcode has a big affect


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv found me and all my mates that admiral are cheapest, at 20 i insured my mk2 fabia vrs for £650, then renewal for £540 at 21, now i have octavia i pay £720, which i think is very good for age however i think postcode has a big affect


Postcode does have a massive affect I live in Manchester, where here and Liverpool have the highest insurance premiums. I got two quotes from Churchill one at my address in Manchester and one at my sisters housing in Scotland. Manchester postcode premium was £420 more than the Scotland postcode!

Of course you couldn't get away with saying you live in Scotland (if you don't) as insurance companies have access to the electoral roles...  Hefty fines are in place for misrepresentation.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just get quotes from a comparison site, there's too many factors to consider e.g employment status, location etc to be able to say a certain company will be the cheapest for you.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

looking like im going to have to look at 1.2 cars now as £3000 is the cheapest for the diesel 

so clio/fiesta/polo/ibiza


----------

